# Debt Collection



## moggie (Sep 5, 2009)

I have run up some UK credit card debt whilst living in Crete and am unable to pay it off as the job I was offered has just fallen through. Does anyone know how efficient debt collection agencies are around the islands? I would be most grateful for any information/advice.

Many thanks


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

moggie said:


> I have run up some UK credit card debt whilst living in Crete and am unable to pay it off as the job I was offered has just fallen through. Does anyone know how efficient debt collection agencies are around the islands? I would be most grateful for any information/advice.
> 
> Many thanks


Bit of a strange question as sounds like you are hoping to avoid paying money back. I knew someone who had an overdraft debt and a debt agency in Athens dealt with the debt on behalf of the Uk bank. They are more efficient than in the Uk as easier to have the police on their side.
Would be the decent thing to contact the credit card company and pay back little each month until you get work in the summer or go back to the uk to work or sign on . These things have a habit of catching up with you.


----------

